# Couple of studs showing color



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

o..O

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow they are both gorgeous!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

That's some awesome finnage on that apisto!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Apisto looks great. That rainbow must have been unusually slow to get such a non-blurry picture. :icon_lol:


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

thelub said:


> Apisto looks great. That rainbow must have been unusually slow to get such a non-blurry picture. :icon_lol:


It was first thing in the morning when the lights had just come on so he was a little dazed and confused lol


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Wow they are both gorgeous!!!
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you !



SouthernCichlids said:


> That's some awesome finnage on that apisto!


Thank you ! Im hoping the offspring (eventually) will have the same or even better fins


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Great pic of your apisto I can nefer catch mine in full flare they alway move


----------

